
Alibaba Is Investing Huge Sums in an Array of U.S. Tech Companies - e15ctr0n
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/01/technology/alibaba-is-investing-huge-sums-in-an-array-of-us-tech-companies.html
======
retroafroman
Alibaba's IPO coming soon could be largest tech IPO ever:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelzakkour/2014/06/27/as-
ipo...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelzakkour/2014/06/27/as-ipo-
approaches-alibaba-still-a-mystery-to-many-outside-china-the-alibaba-effect-
explains-whats-at-stake/)

